# Impatient mommy



## Siddalee (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi everyone. Siddalee is 10 weeks and we are together for the second. She is very playful, enthusiastic and so so excited.
We are potty training and learning the "No" now. Also going through an "oral fixation" stage. The worst is eating the poop. I've been bragging in the middle of the week, for a few days, she was so good, almost no accidents, and now we are back to where we started. She has fits and acting very bold and uncontrollable lately, which made me shout at her a few times and even smacked her angrily (which I regreted, feeling very bad). But when she does it again and again and doesn't listen, I am having a real hard time to keep it cool.
Also she is with me all the time, I bring her to work and everywhere I go, but I want to try and teach her to be alone. Just went in the shower for about half an hour closing the door and she was screaming and howling so badly.
Have you any suggestion? Thank you so much.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

you need to remember she is a puppy and will go through realy good phases and realy bad phases, its all part of puppy hood. 

is she your first dog?

have you tried leaving her with a kong or a treat ball so she has something to play with and to ocupe her while your out of sight. 

"She has fits and acting very bold and uncontrollable lately, which made me shout at her a few times and even smacked her angrily (which I regreted, feeling very bad). But when she does it again and again and doesn't listen, I am having a real hard time to keep it cool." 

what is it she is doing exactly, i have smacked my dogs before but its getting the tioming right and an angree smack dose nothing but confuse the dog. if you give more details we might be able to give more advice.


----------



## Siddalee (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks, kendal.
Yes, she is my first dog. 

Fits, for example, when she gets overexcited, jumping around with the speed of light and biting everything around, after I washed her paws and we are going to bed. I'm trying to calm her down and I don't really know how to actually do it successfully, it doesn't work. Yesterday, during one of those, I closed her in the bathroom for a minute, the minute she got out she peed on the carpet right when she entered the bedroom (I thought that was a statement? Or was it after being alone in the bathroom?). 
Keep taking a deep breath and reminding myself to be patient. Oh, not easy.

She seems ok, but I keep thinking I overdid it with the smack, but mostly that I was angry and I think she got a bit scared of me in that moment. 
Is she gonna hate me now? Or be fearful?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

no i dont think she will hate you. 

can i ask what food she is on. 

if she peed as soon as she saw you open the dor its probably to do with the exitment of you coming back into her sight. 


does she sleep in bed with you?


----------



## Siddalee (Feb 14, 2010)

She does, kendal. My apartment is not dog-proof yet. So, when she's in bed with me, this way I can track her. But I'm thinking of breaking the habit later.

She's on Redmills, Breeder at the moment. 
Have very little left, still waiting for it to arrive in the shop, so I gave her a little porridge and chicken. She also loves fruit.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

ok let her sleep in your room but try and encorege her to sleep at the side of the bed as this should help with her seppiration thing. the longer she is in you bed the harders it is to brake the habbit. you could also try crate training. 

the food is not a brand i have herd of in the uk so im gussing its only in america, i would shop around for dog food find one that has the least if not no E numbers some dog foods make your go mental, the culpret in the uk is Bakers compleat.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

It could be a sign of the puppy needing more exercise. Do you walk her regularly?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

merry said:


> It could be a sign of the puppy needing more exercise. Do you walk her regularly?


she is only 10 weeks, she wont have had her last jabs yet. 

but playing a long game to ier her our might be a good idea. start thraining her and teaching her trick, she will pick them up very quickly and it wioll give you a head start on any puppy class you join.


----------



## Siddalee (Feb 14, 2010)

Bought Science Plan for puppies, diasing the Redmills, she doesn't like it, loved the Science Plan! Looked at a crate as well maybe next time but I like the idea. 
Kendal, we are in Ireland. 

Played for a while with her, gets excited goes for my feet and hands and "no" is going out the window. It's when she's in this state it's hard to manage.
I hate being a nag. No, no, no... 

Kendal, how old is yours? What is he/she like?


----------



## Siddalee (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes, I can't wait for her to have all the vaccines. I take her out on a terrace twice a day, so she gets to run there, merry.


----------



## Siddalee (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you for the replies and advice.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry, just asumed it was american. lol

Gypsy and Inca are 3 years old, Echo is 17 months.


for the mouthing have you tried yelping realy loud, i mean realy loud so she gets a fright.


if your going to play a game with her or you know its a time she will get exitable, then pop her lead on her, that way you can give her a corection to get her to calm down. 

oh dod you see dogs today mag it had like a 5 page a featur about cockapoos in it this month, some lovely photos.


----------



## AmandanKirby (Jul 19, 2010)

We walked our puppy 4 times as day since the day we got him....our vet said it was fine as long as we stayed away from high dog traffic areas. I couldn't imagine how spun he would have been had we never walked him.


----------

